

A Premiere marketplace for Email Templates - niceemails
http://niceemails.com
Let's face it, people like pretty things. That's why NiceEmails let's you choose from a series of fully designed customizable email templates. HTML emails are hard to make look professional. We make it look easy... Tested in over 30 email clients!. Buy a premium design once and own it for life.
======
barrydahlberg
This is just a countdown clock, with no email templates actually available
yet. Nice clock though.

